# .

## sema

,  ,    .
     0502138237.  .

----------


## Enter

?  
 * * *   . 
        ,          ,  ,      ..
         ,      :
-   ?
     ,        ,     :
-    ,        .       ,    ..     .

----------


## RAMM

*Enter*,    )

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,    )

     ,      .
 ,       )

----------

